# s&w 3913 9mm



## bigplow (Oct 1, 2012)

I am looking at one of these guns on armslist but just wondering if it is a good gun or not I am a newbie to handguns I am a shotgun guy this gun will be for my wife I have a sr9c myself but she likes the looks of it I have not seen it in person yet just interested right now til I get more info they are asking 375 it this a decent price?

thanks Todd


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

A friend of mine had one. Very nice handgun. He sold for larger capacity, but shot it very well. It carries nicely, etc.


----------



## Yankee Station (Oct 4, 2009)

A Sleeper! 3rd Generation Smith's are the Gold Standard.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice little gun and a good price but let your wife decide. After all,it will be her gun and she will be the one carrying it. If you can try it out first then let her shoot it and decide. They are great little carry guns.


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

If you can get it for a good price grab it quick! 3rd gen S&W auto prices are beginning to climb! just like K frame 19's & 66's did when S&W quit making them. The 3rd gen's are great little guns! I had a 908 which is the economy version of the 3913, it was accurate and reliable and carried nicely IWB. I sold the 908 to my son in law for protecting my daughter and grandkids. One day I'll pick up another 908 or a 3913 myself but for now my 6906 fills that nich just fine. 
Also if she likes your SR9c why not just get her one of those?


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

They are nice pistols but she needs to get it in her hand and see if she likes it, shooting one would be even better. Selecting a pistol is like buying shoes, every body is different, and they have to fit to be any good to them.


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

The 3rd gen Smiths are great guns. My favorite carry gun in the 80's was a 469.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

I carry a 457. They are nice guns for sure.


----------

